#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддийские храмы >  > > >  >  >  Карл Август Теннисон

## Dron

Настоятель буддийского дацана. До революции. Европеоид в багровой рясе.

----------


## Lungrig

латыш с эстонскими кровями

----------


## Lungrig

фото:
1) тениссон,
2) у спб дацана
3) в спб дацане 


его биография: http://www.tamqui.com/buddhaworld/%D...B0%D1%80%D0%BB

----------


## Аминадав

> Настоятель буддийского дацана. До революции. Европеоид в багровой рясе.





> латыш с эстонскими кровями


Буддийский монах в личине человека

----------

Эделизи (09.10.2012)

----------


## Dron

"Путь Карлито"
(с уважением)

----------


## Пема Ванчук

В "Буддизме России" была про него интересная статья.

----------

